# data plate



## Franckh (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello question, what usefulness of this accessory. On my 1966 gto data plate, I cannot find the accessory codes option for the X ?. Thanks Franck.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

GROUP 1-X=POWER WINDOWS, T=POWER FRONT SEAT.
GROUP 2-T=REAR POWER ANTENNA, R=REAR SEAT SPEAKER.
GROUP 3-B=REAR WINDOW DEFOGGER, N=ROOF RAIL READING LIGHTS.
Your 66 has a lot going on on the rear as far as options, Very Cool!

The 1st pic you show is the brackets used on cars equipped with the super lift (AIR) shock system.
They are a needle in the haystack piece. I have been looking for decades.


----------



## Franckh (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you This confirms my vehicle options. Good day


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

hmmm.

All my references show Y for the power windows for 66
Either a miss-stamp (looks like they tried to make it a Y)
or
x for export ??? (just guessing)


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

You are correct I think I have my list out of sync.
I have X as Power Windows but I think it was Power "Bench" Seat but not used in '66 decoding.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Just checked and X was Power Bench in '67 
Sorry for my oversight.


----------



## Franckh (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello Indeed the GTO was homologated in France, at the beginning of 1967 (GMmotors Gennevilliers) with all its options of the plate. Which are based on the car. X = ok T = ok T = ok R = ok B = ok N = ok. I know the owner of the car who had it since 1988, because I live in France. Thanks Franck Next US trip (Chicago, road 66 etc.) in 2022.


----------

